# Slovenia beginners slopes



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Krvavec or Kranjska Gora a bit further away, assuming you're going from Ljubljana.


----------



## Romana117 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello! Yes from Ljubjana. Thought krkavec was close though. Was thinking of Vogel or Kobla too? Isn’t it nicer than krkavec?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I meant Krvavec was closest yes. Dunno about Kobla, been a few years. Thought Vogel was mostly for freeride.


----------



## Aku (Dec 6, 2019)

Rogla has some nice beginner slopes, and some mellow slopes that are not too steep. Also they have a snowboarding park every year.


----------

